# Amazon Flex is coming to Columbus!



## HenryH (Mar 12, 2016)

FYI,

I see Amazon have started recruiting in Columbus. I just saw this ad on craigslist.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I can't wait for this to come to Columbus. No more Uber for me.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Has anyone in Columbus been contacted by Amazon yet?


----------

